# found a pigeon in New Jersey



## lost bird found (Sep 24, 2014)

My boyfriend found a bird on a window sill at his restaurant. I am only able to describe what I am seeing in a photo he sent me. It looks like a pigeon, has an orange or red band on its leg with the numbers 3009 and 2014, we cant tell if there is anymore information on the id band. The bird seems to be agitated so he doesn't want to go any closer to him and upset him. The bird has been there at least a day or so. He has given water and we are working on getting bird feed for it. Is there any way to know if this is a bird that is needing help? Obviously it isn't flying but not sure if it can or not. I can try to attach the pics I have here once I figure out how.


----------



## MicheleK (Nov 8, 2013)

Please put the pigeon in a box (with air holes) with water & feed. By the looks of the band and photo of the pigeon, it looks like it could be a roller. Please copy down the full band number (including the letters) and post it here or message me. I will track down the owner of the pigeon for you.


----------



## lost bird found (Sep 24, 2014)

We will do whatever we can to help and i will post back with an update. What is a roller?


----------



## MicheleK (Nov 8, 2013)

A roller pigeon is a breed. If it was a racer, it would have a leg band on each leg.


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

To me it looks like a young homer, not a roller. It does not have to have two bands to be a homer. You need the 2 or 3 letters on the band yet to search for the owner. If you get the rest of the info from the band just post it and we will find the contact info of the owner ASAP


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

That's right. We rescued a racing homer. I tracked down the owner from the numbers...local racing club gave me the owners name and number.
We actually built an aviary over 3 days and we are keeping him (owner relinquished him). Them we got a white Indian fantail. Now I am a pigeon person.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

lost bird found said:


> My boyfriend found a bird on a window sill at his restaurant. I am only able to describe what I am seeing in a photo he sent me. It looks like a pigeon, has an orange or red band on its leg with the numbers 3009 and 2014, we cant tell if there is anymore information on the id band. The bird seems to be agitated so he doesn't want to go any closer to him and upset him. The bird has been there at least a day or so. He has given water and we are working on getting bird feed for it. Is there any way to know if this is a bird that is needing help? Obviously it isn't flying but not sure if it can or not. I can try to attach the pics I have here once I figure out how.


*Thank you for caring.

Please do catch bird. It is domestic and used to being housed and fed and is lost. If it is not flying, it may be starved or sick. You can feed it wild bird seed for now.

Here is a link with ideas on catching bird: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/1...s-incl2cnd-step-post-your-location-38776.html *


----------



## lost bird found (Sep 24, 2014)

Here is an update. He has not yet contained the bird. It seems to have an injured wing. He is concerned that if he upsets it will fly into bigger danger or cause more damage to the wing. Still unable to get all info from the band. The bird has feed and water and gets very upset if he appraches it. It is eating though. I will have him try to lure it into the lobby of the building where it will be safe. He will not try to catch it as he does not think it will help to upset the bird. Will update asap. Thanks for all of the input! Much appreciated.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

lost bird found said:


> Here is an update. He has not yet contained the bird. It seems to have an injured wing. He is concerned that if he upsets it will fly into bigger danger or cause more damage to the wing. Still unable to get all info from the band. The bird has feed and water and gets very upset if he appraches it. It is eating though. I will have him try to lure it into the lobby of the building where it will be safe. He will not try to catch it as he does not think it will help to upset the bird. Will update asap. Thanks for all of the input! Much appreciated.


*The bird will need to deal with a little stress in order for it to be helped. It is also used to being handled, it is domestic. It needs to be contained in order to be picked up by owner, and rehabbed. It will injure the wing further and/or become predator bait left outside by itself.

DO not feed the bird outside of trapping area, as that is the means to an end. You can build a simple trap, read the link.

*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That is a homer. And by the way it is holding it's wing, looks like it has injured the wing. He does need to be caught, or there was really no need in posting about him. If you don't catch him, he will die out there. Can't you open a window or something and tempt him in with seed and water? If you don't act soon, a hawk or the like will grab him anyway.


----------



## lost bird found (Sep 24, 2014)

Jay3 said:


> That is a homer. And by the way it is holding it's wing, looks like it has injured the wing. He does need to be caught, or there was really no need in posting about him. If you don't catch him, he will die out there. Can't you open a window or something and tempt him in with seed and water? If you don't act soon, a hawk or the like will grab him anyway.


There are a few issues, one being that it is on the property of a restaurant. He cannot have the bird inside the building for obvious reasons and since he wont do anything to upset it I suggested again that he lure it into the lobby to contain until we get someone to come for it. Unfortunately, he is insisting that he will not contain the bird for reasons mentioned before and does not believe the bird is in danger. He says that the bird is eating and walking around like he owns the place. I am concerned that it will become dinner for something out there. It looks like I will have to go out and try to contain it on my own. If I can accomplish that I will post any other information I can get from the band to locate the owner. Thanks again for the information. Will do what I can.


----------



## lost bird found (Sep 24, 2014)

Skyeking said:


> *The bird will need to deal with a little stress in order for it to be helped. It is also used to being handled, it is domestic. It needs to be contained in order to be picked up by owner, and rehabbed. It will injure the wing further and/or become predator bait left outside by itself.
> 
> DO not feed the bird outside of trapping area, as that is the means to an end. You can build a simple trap, read the link.
> 
> *


I am concerned about this too and will do what I can. I will be out there after work tonight. He says the bird is still there.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well he is obviously in trouble. Not confining him is a bit ridiculous. Can't help him out there, and he will be grabbed by something.


----------



## lost bird found (Sep 24, 2014)

The bird is contained in the lobby of the building. I am told he doesn't like it in there. I am posting location but cannot see any more of the band. Whoever will go there will need to call first to gain access. Can private message address and phone number. Who should I send to?


----------



## lost bird found (Sep 24, 2014)

*Update*

Update- I have a photo of the missing letters on the band. 
IF SOJ 3009 (very clear) the other numbers look like they may be 2014. You can see the photos here to determine if that's right. I'm not positive. Apologies as I am only working from photos taken.


----------



## newborns (Sep 28, 2014)

How much should I feed a two week old 100g pigeon?? In grams preferably?? Thanks


----------



## MicheleK (Nov 8, 2013)

I private messaged you with the owner info.


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

Let's see if the owner is interested in having the bird back and caring for him/her. 
Question: since the bird was not among the best racer (obviously, by getting lost) will the owner still be willing to provide long term care?
Let's see.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

newborns said:


> How much should I feed a two week old 100g pigeon?? In grams preferably?? Thanks


I have PM'd you on how to start a new post. But here is a link to a site with lots of info for you.
http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/


----------



## MicheleK (Nov 8, 2013)

I gave her contact info. for the owner of the pigeon. Most racers here on the east coast have a band on each leg. (one w/owner info., the other a racing clip) The band on this pigeon is an IF band. Most owners will take the bird back if it is injured, on eggs, or have young at home. (breeder) I will offer the pigeon a home if the owner does not want it back.


----------

